# April Photo Contest



## swishywagga

That's a really nice spring like theme. Look forward to seeing all your wonderful photos!.


----------



## Neeko13

Congrats kobysmom, and great new theme!!!!


----------



## Neeko13

Here's my bridge boy Nash, he loved flowers!!!!!! 
These are white Protea...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Kobys_Mom, Congratulations!
Wonderful theme, looking forward to seeing all the great pictures!


----------



## 1oldparson

Here’s Ginger in our front yard a few minutes ago with California poppies in bloom:


----------



## KiwiD

There won’t be any flowers here for quite awhile as we are having temps way below normal but this was a few summers ago


----------



## Rundlemtn

Last spring. Hoping we get to flower season again soon!


----------



## DevWind

Photo from when there were flowers here......and what we are dealing with presently.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice

First photo I think Maggie realizes she did something not quite right. The 2nd photo, Maggie's realization shes tall enough to investigate where all that food and smells come from!


----------



## Otis-Agnes

Penny checking out the flowers.


----------



## Ivyacres

Great theme!


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar among the wildflowers in the back field.


----------



## ryanf

We don't have too many flowers now so this is a picture from when Autumn was about 8 weeks old.


----------



## mbrod12

I wish I could post a picture of blossoms, but instead here's a picture of Goose in the cold snow that we keep getting! I can't wait for flowers!!!


----------



## BPell55

*Shelby*

My sweet girl Shelby 5/31/2005.....11/7/16


----------



## swishywagga

Love the photos so far, hope to see lots more!.


----------



## Ivyacres

All the pics make me smile.


----------



## ceegee

Here's a photo of a very young Duster with some tulips!


----------



## Laurie

*Austin*

One of my favorites of my heart boy Austin.


----------



## GoldeninCT

Jarvis was in the cone a bit last spring. A female lab bit him in the face. Not too bad but needed stitches.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

All the pictures are great, this is such a great theme!


----------



## GoldeninCT

There was a pretty tree that bloomed the day he got cone off. Use the pic in first post.


----------



## Rob's GRs

*Hogan*

From last year, Hogan happy about Spring time.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Great spring theme - even though we don't have our flowers out yet either... it's way too cold for April here!!

But here's one from a couple of years ago - Shala's 3rd birthday photo shoot:


----------



## Oakaford

*Puppy Oakley*

Here is a picture from when Oakley was a pup.


----------



## JDandBigAm

Jonah in the tulip fields of Mount Vernon, WA.


----------



## myluckypenny

Photo from last year around this time, we are still looking at snow this year


----------



## Ivyacres

Wow all these pics are great!


----------



## swishywagga

Ivyacres said:


> Wow all these pics are great!


They certainly are, hope to see lots more!.


----------



## Ivyacres

I'm loving the colorful Pictures!


----------



## Ivyacres

Great entries so far.


----------



## turtle66

One from Lilly from the time where I wanted her being behaving perfectly.
I guess that could have been the turning point: She decided back then, that this was a great place to pose in our garden, so she did.
I had two options: To 'yell'/correct her or to get the camera.

Well - you know now how it ended:


----------



## RND

*Dusty & magnolia*

From last spring !


----------



## Ivyacres

So many pics of Goldens and Blossoms, hope to see more!


----------



## OscarsDad

turtle66 said:


> One from Lilly from the time where I wanted her being behaving perfectly.
> I guess that could have been the turning point: She decided back then, that this was a great place to pose in our garden, so she did.
> I had two options: To 'yell'/correct her or to get the camera.
> 
> Well - you know now how it ended:


That's the way it seems to usually end with our dogs


----------



## Cooper Golden

Not an entry since Cooper has never seen a flower. This picture was taken this past Friday - Where is spring?


----------



## Ivyacres

Cooper Golden said:


> Not an entry since Cooper has never seen a flower. This picture was taken this past Friday - Where is spring?


Since Coop is 'blooming'' into a handsome boy, maybe he's the blossom in this pic. :wink2:


----------



## Ivyacres

Hoping to see more colorful pics of our goldens and blossoms!


----------



## AlanK

My Old boy TuffDog enjoying this spring day.


----------



## kanneno

*My Irish named, Scottish bred Golden...Killian*

Killian recently turned 2 and every day is a gift with him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

So many great pictures of Beautiful Goldens enjoying flowers.....


----------



## Ivyacres

CAROLINA MOM said:


> So many great pictures of Beautiful Goldens enjoying flowers.....


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Ivyacres said:


> *Kobys_mom has 'picked a colorful' subject for this month's theme...*.*Goldens **and Blossoms.
> 
> Post a picture of your golden with flower blossoms in the pic.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!
> 
> Entries will be accepted until Sunday, April 22nd, please, one entry per membership.
> 
> *


*

Enjoying all the great entries, looking forward to seeing more.*


----------



## Wicky

Sona is a wildflower at heart


----------



## swishywagga

These photos are all so great, hope to see lots more!.


----------



## Ivyacres

I still have to post a pic of Honey, have you submitted your golden's pic yet?


----------



## AGirlNamedScout

AlanK said:


> My Old boy TuffDog enjoying this spring day.
> View attachment 793921


 He definitely looks like he is soaking up the rays! Love the pic!


----------



## LynnC

Such a great theme this month. I'm loving all the pictures


----------



## Ivyacres

There's still plenty of time to enter your pic before the contest ends on Sunday, April 22nd.


----------



## Alaska7133

This is Riot 2 spring's ago at his first picnic hunt test. He had such a great time. Fortunately a professional photographer was there and able to document his puppy hood for me! I think that dandelions never looked so good!


----------



## Ivyacres

Great entries so far!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm really enjoying all the great entries, hope to see more before the 4/22 deadline!


----------



## Ivyacres

A pic of Honey from a few years ago.


----------



## Ivyacres

All the entries are great and there's still one more week to enter your pic before the contest ends on Sunday, April 22nd.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Ivyacres*-beautiful picture of Honey with the flowers. 

I'm really enjoying this month's theme, all fantastic pictures!


----------



## Ivyacres

CAROLINA MOM said:


> *Ivyacres*-beautiful picture of Honey with the flowers.
> 
> I'm really enjoying this month's theme, all fantastic pictures!


Thanks, I call that my 'never blooming hydrangea' bush because it has never flowered again since that year! :smile2:


----------



## Sandy22

Here's Finley with some blooms.


----------



## Ivyacres

More htan 20 photos have been posted already and there's plenty of time to share yours before Sunday 4/22.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Ivyacres said:


> Thanks, I call that my 'never blooming hydrangea' bush because it has never flowered again since that year! :smile2:


Oh no.........sorry to hear that.


----------



## AGirlNamedScout

Here is Scout enjoying a spring afternoon!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanK

AGirlNamedScout said:


> Here is Scout enjoying a spring afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


My goodness that is beautiful photo.


----------



## swishywagga

Such beautiful photos, hoping to see lots more!.


----------



## Ivyacres

swishywagga said:


> Such beautiful photos, hoping to see lots more!.


It's going to be hard to choose a favorite!


----------



## LeoTheGolden

Here’s Leo with bluebonnets in North Texas !


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

There are a few days remaining to submit a picture of your Golden with Flowers.

All great entries, hope to see more before the Entry deadline Sunday April 22nd!





> Post a picture of your golden with flower blossoms in the pic.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!
> 
> *Entries will be accepted until Sunday, April 22nd, please, one entry per membership*.


----------



## Ivyacres

Great pics, loving all the colors. 
Share your pic, *Entries will be accepted until Sunday, April 22nd.*


----------



## Ivyacres

Today's Thursday, only a few days left to enter before the contest ends on Sunday, April 22nd.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sunday April 22nd is the last day to submit an entry for the April Photo Contest. 





> Kobys_mom has 'picked a colorful' subject for this month's theme....Goldens and Blossoms.
> 
> Post a picture of your golden with flower blossoms in the pic.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!
> 
> *Entries will be accepted until Sunday, April 22nd, please, one entry per membership.*


----------



## QiangZhang

This is my 2 years old JoJo. He is still puppy!


----------



## Ivyacres

Awesome pics!


----------



## NJGoldenMom

Mia encountering her first flower! Luckily, she did not eat it (although she has tried to do so since this photo was taken).


----------



## swishywagga

It's going to be a very hard choice deciding this month!. There's still a couple of days for any more entries.


----------



## Ivyacres

Just 2 more days to enter your golden and blossoms photo.


----------



## Ivyacres

swishywagga said:


> It's going to be a very hard choice deciding this month!.


Submit your pic soon, the contest will close Sunday afternoon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Today* and _*tomorrow*_ are the last two days to submit a picture for the April Photo Contest.

Don't miss out!


----------



## Ivyacres

There's a few hours left to submit your pic, the contest will close this afternoon.


----------



## brianne

Here's Chumlee enjoying some Zen in the buttercups! (Can someone turn the photo right-side up? I can never seem to do this!!)


----------



## Neeko13

brianne said:


> Here's Chumlee enjoying some Zen in the buttercups! (Can someone turn the photo right-side up? I can never seem to do this!!)
> View attachment 796489


I tried, but it came out sideways again!!!:surprise:


----------



## Wendy427

brianne said:


> Here's Chumlee enjoying some Zen in the buttercups! (Can someone turn the photo right-side up? I can never seem to do this!!)
> View attachment 796489


Hopefully this works:


----------

